# employment contract question



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

Can you please let me know what this means

Abasic salary of 17000 AED will be offered inclusive of all site benefits

All other benefits will be in accordance with UAE Labour Law.

Does it mean that the above 17000 is all ill get or will i be getting extra for accomadation and transport?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Junaer said:


> Can you please let me know what this means
> 
> Abasic salary of 17000 AED will be offered inclusive of all site benefits
> 
> ...


I think 17000 is all you will get. The reference to UAE labour law benefits is probably for the end of service benefits. 
Best would be to just ask the HR?


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

anymore thoughts? anyone?


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Junaer said:


> Can you please let me know what this means
> 
> Abasic salary of 17000 AED will be offered inclusive of all site benefits
> 
> ...


I think benefits in accordance with UAE labour law means your 30 days vacation (not business days but calendar days), flight tickets to the country of origin, end of service benefits and may be medical (not sure though)

Your company HR is your best bet. 

All the best


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Junaer said:


> anymore thoughts? anyone?


Rsinner answered your question. If something is not stated in your contract, then do not expect to receive it and if you are not sure about something, then ask the company to explain it.

I would advise that you contact the company with regards to any queries that you have about the contract BEFORE you sign anything. You should query what is included in 'other benefits' as this could be anything from gratuity to medical insurance, depending on which emirate you will be working in.

Are you moving to the UAE from abroad or are you based here? This will affect your entitlement to certain benefits.


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Rsinner answered your question. If something is not stated in your contract, then do not expect to receive it and if you are not sure about something, then ask the company to explain it.
> 
> I would advise that you contact the company with regards to any queries that you have about the contract BEFORE you sign anything. You should query what is included in 'other benefits' as this could be anything from gratuity to medical insurance, depending on which emirate you will be working in.
> 
> Are you moving to the UAE from abroad or are you based here? This will affect your entitlement to certain benefits.



I'm moving from abroad and to be honest they havent mentioned any thing related to accomadation etc. they just said "you basic salary is so and so inclusive of site benefits'
and they said ill have other benefits in accordance to labour law. so i was hoping if accomadation and transport comes in the 'labour law'


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ask for your company to clarify. At the end of the day all we can give you is pointer or advice and not facts. Only the company can clarify that for you.


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeh ofcourse you should.


----------

